# Quintins speech **Update post # 59 ***



## QuintinsMommy

as almost ever one knows Quin is behind in speech so he has an appointment with a speech therapist to do an assessment on him in mid august :thumbup: tho his doctor told me to wait a bit and see how things go... 
anyway, his doctor got me in to get his hearing tested on this friday and I hope everything is well! 

* Update *
*Quintin goes to speech Niagara tomorrow and they are going to observed him for an hour to see how bad his speech delay is , I set this one up just because I'm nervous, he still doesnt use words btw*


----------



## Rhio92

Hope everything goes well! :hugs:


----------



## smatheson

hope it goes good :hugs:


----------



## JoJo16

Hope everything is good :D

my niece didnt say anything untill 18 months and all of a sudden came out with loads x


----------



## lucy_x

hope all is ok my love :flower:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I hope it goes well x


----------



## AirForceWife7

You'll both be in my thoughts! :flow: Let us know how it goes!


----------



## x__amour

Hope everything goes okay! Keep us updated Rome! :D :hugs:


----------



## MissMamma

hope all goes well hun..xx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

you guys are in my thoughts


----------



## amygwen

I'm sure everything will be fine Rome! Positive thoughts over here!! Hope it goes well!


----------



## Genna

thinking of you guys :hugs: :flow:


----------



## emmylou92

hope it goes well. :) x


----------



## purple_kiwi

hope everything is good! can't wait to possibly hang out again just got to finish moving first


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay so we went this morning
they tested his ears for presser/fluid behind the ear 1st ear she said "prefect" next ear she said "oh" 
then she explain they don't look as well as she would like but its only slight, so he went in for a sound test but he wouldn't wear the headphones, and then he didn't "hear" some sounds , he would turn to the voice every time but ignore tones... they said the results are inconclusive. 
sooo we are due to go back Sept 22, 2 months from now..
so now I'm left wondering if he does or doesn't have a problem? ??!
how annoying.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Even if he does, its seems like it would be very slight, so I would try not to worry too much about it. Hope the next one goes better! :hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

Oh goodness, I hope the next test goes better!

OH lost hearing in his left ear when he was in highschool (spontaneous thing). He has a hearing aid and it's helped tons. I hope you and Quin are able to get some questions answered and if needed, help!


----------



## Wobbles

Sorry about that hun x

Thread fixed .... 

:D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> Even if he does, its seems like it would be very slight, so I would try not to worry too much about it. Hope the next one goes better! :hugs:

yea it would be very slight, i just dont like not knowing


----------



## Natasha2605

:hugs:

I hope when you go back you get answers!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I hope you get some real answers soon. I know how frustrating it is to have to wait to find out if there's a problem or not. I only had to wait a week, though, so I can only imagine how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## Genna

:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quin goes to a speech therapist on the 17th so hopefully he or she can give me some tips to help him to use words.


----------



## shelx

How many words can the lil man say? My LOs nearly the same age. I wouldn't worry too much though all babies are different I'm sure he shows his intelligence in other ways. Just wait and see he'll be talking in no time :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

shelx said:


> How many words can the lil man say? My LOs nearly the same age. I wouldn't worry too much though all babies are different I'm sure he shows his intelligence in other ways. Just wait and see he'll be talking in no time :)

none, he was saying doggy unclearly but now hes not.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey hun, I work with Health visitors in the uk. Try not to worry about his speech too much, Aidan didn't say hardly anything at that age. His speech didn't really start to develop until about 2 months ago. In the UK we don't start getting worried until 2.5 years then we would be concerned. I am sure he is fine and he will come on in his own time :hugs: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

updated OP


----------



## cabbagebaby

i hope everything goes well !


----------



## x__amour

Good luck! :D :hugs:


----------



## purple_kiwi

hope it goes well! i heard if you wait to start it can be harder to get into speech therapy so its great your starting now if anything is wrong i also know a few that go and within about a month they started getting way better


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> hope it goes well! i heard if you wait to start it can be harder to get into speech therapy so its great your starting now if anything is wrong i also know a few that go and within about a month they started getting way better

what day is kailee starting daycare?


----------



## purple_kiwi

QuintinsMommy said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> hope it goes well! i heard if you wait to start it can be harder to get into speech therapy so its great your starting now if anything is wrong i also know a few that go and within about a month they started getting way better
> 
> what day is kailee starting daycare?Click to expand...

well we start school the 7th so probably then. she goes for her orientation next week to see the place and fill out stuff. im getting more worried as it gets closer though just because its some where new and they dont know her yet


----------



## QuintinsMommy

We get our papers monday, and he starts the following monday so he has time to get use to it.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hun just wanted to say not to worry too much :hugs: Aidan had no speech at this age and alot of children I work with don't. Then all of a sudden they will start to progress, Aidan is only just starting to have conversations now and he is nearly 3. Don't panick and I am sure he will be fine x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea I just want to get him looked at just in case :)
but I left his health card in my moms wallet! so I'm hoping they let us have the meeting anyway


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hopefully they do :) x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay back from the Speech Niagara
he has a delay in language and comprehension 
lacks verbals ,20 words(he says none) ,pointing to body parts,or pictures in books, and doesn't understand simple directions,doesn't understand many words
now he is on the waitlist for speech therapy which could be a 8-10 month wait 
in the mean time they gave me a booklet and i written list of goals to reach :)


----------



## cabbagebaby

QuintinsMommy said:


> okay back from the Speech Niagara
> he has a delay in language and comprehension
> lacks verbals ,20 words(he says none) ,pointing to body parts,or pictures in books, and doesn't understand simple directions,doesn't understand many words
> now he is on the waitlist for speech therapy which could be a 8-10 month wait
> in the mean time they gave me a booklet and i written list of goals to reach :)

glad to hear there making some progress :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

Glad to hear and hope he gets in asap xx


----------



## tasha41

Hope that he doesn't have to wait long <3


----------



## bbyno1

Hope he doesn't have to wait that long and he will say 1 word then within weeks loads more,i bet!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bbyno1 said:


> Hope he doesn't have to wait that long and he will say 1 word then within weeks loads more,i bet!

I bet, quin will probs let me worry for another few months then be talking in full sentences by the time they call :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

Hope everythting goes ok! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nvm me, wrong thread :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quins next hearing test is tomorrow as they didn't get a clear answer over in a few months ago. 
the last month his speech hasn't change but I think hes is understanding a bit more 
I know he can hear but Im still a tad nervous!


----------



## AirForceWife7

I hope everything goes well, Rome! Quin is in my prayers! [-o&lt;


----------



## x__amour

Best of luck! Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Hope you don't have to wait long :) Good luck!! He'll be talking in no time!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

perfect hearing


----------



## AirForceWife7

YAAAYYYYY! Omg that's great news! :D :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

That's great! :happydance:


----------



## MissRhead

Did they say it was anything to worry about? My LO doesnt say anything either, but i was told it can be normal? Little worried now?! xx


----------



## divershona

Yay, glad his hearing is fine :)


----------



## cabbagebaby

thats great news :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

MissRhead said:


> Did they say it was anything to worry about? My LO doesnt say anything either, but i was told it can be normal? Little worried now?! xx

not really, quin is very social and out going, and has his own way of telling me what he needs, 
hes on a waitlist for speech therapy tho 
his doctor wanted him to go for a hearing test just in case thats the reason he is behind, 
everyone I spoke to said it could just be he isn't ready to talk :shrug:


----------



## bump_wanted

Ollie is 17 months and doesnt say a word either he would have no clue about body parts i think they are probably just laid back boys tbh, ollie didnt walk til he was 15 months im sure hes just going at his own pace to make me grey with worry, is that Quintins personality too? Xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quins been on time or ahead with other milestones other then speech he walked at 11 months
I'm not worried to frustrated more cause I want him to start saying more words :haha: 
but I'm like 90% sure he can say whatsthat? tho itss very mumbled.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quin has had a word explosion this week!! he has said, vroom vroom, boo!, more, chooo choo, candy, mom,and car 
and the weeks not even over yet!


----------



## holly2234

Aww! Congrats Quin!


----------



## Lissa3120

Rumor has it that brainiacs such as and including Einstein didn't talk until at least the age of 2 but i have a feeling it was closer to the age of 4 before Einstein started the whole speech malarkey. 

so who knows you might have a little science or maths genius who's just too busy contemplating world changing theories to bother with speech and conversations :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

My brother is very smart,and also talked late like quin :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

thats awesome Quin :)


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Yaya quin!!


----------



## JoJo16

go Quin!!


----------



## mayb_baby

:happydance: Go Quin


----------



## aidensxmomma

:happydance: Yay Quin!


----------



## x__amour

GO QUIN!!! :happydance:


----------

